# Mike.....



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

I said than you to Eric for sending me the tape..But you made them....Thanx you.. I am listening to the anxiety one..I have been sleeping a bit better..and i don t have as much nightmares..So it is good(for me)Weel keep up the good workFuzzzz


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi Fuzz,You are very welcome. I'm pleased it is helping. I think you are first in the US to get it







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

Mike..i hate to disapoint...but i live in canada.....so i guess,i am still the first one to get it anyway???....







Fuzzz


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

Hi Fuzz,Good, I was wondering how it worked out







Thanks for the clarification,Best RegardsMike


----------

